# 2018 Tour de Yorkshire



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2017)

Stage towns, & route, announced
No schedule yet

https://letour.yorkshire.com/the-race/


----------



## Soltydog (5 Dec 2017)

Wish they would plan it for my days off  Day 1 it comes within 3 miles of home, luckily I'm on a late shift, so I'll get to see the race before work, If I cycle to Sigglesthorne, only about 6 miles I'll get to see them twice 

I'm off work for the final day, so will drive over to my parents near Halifax & ride out to watch at some point en-route.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2017)

_Stage 2 _passes fairly close

Will probably be out/about for _1_ &_ 4_
Stage 3 is a bit far away


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2017)

Drat - stage 4 is a local one but I won't get to see it round here! My cousin always comes down from Scotland on the Friday so we drive out to watch the Saturday stage and then ride the sportive on the Sunday. We will have to drive to somewhere on the route on Saturday and then drive out to Leeds on the Sunday and miss watching the stage pass along the Calder Valley.

That stage 4 route looks really tough! Goose Eye is a steep climb but it isn't very long. Park Rash (near Kettlewell) is a brutal climb and would be a fantastic place to watch the peloton ascend in painful slo-mo. I am sure that thousands of fans will have exactly the same idea so get there early. Greenhow Hill out of Pateley Bridge will also be good - there are about 3 steep ramps on it. Otley Chevin is about 1 mile at a steady 10% so that will be another great vantage point.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Drat - stage 4 is a local one but I won't get to see it round here! My cousin always comes down from Scotland on the Friday so we drive out to watch the Saturday stage and then ride the sportive on the Sunday. We will have to drive to somewhere on the route on Saturday and then drive out to Leeds on the Sunday and miss watching the stage pass along the Calder Valley.
> 
> That stage 4 route looks really tough! Goose Eye is a steep climb but it isn't very long. Park Rash (near Kettlewell) is a brutal climb and would be a fantastic place to watch the peloton ascend in painful slo-mo. I am sure that thousands of fans will have exactly the same idea so get there early. Greenhow Hill out of Pateley Bridge will also be good - there are about 3 steep ramps on it. Otley Chevin is about 1 mile at a steady 10% so that will be another great vantage point.



Good opportunities on the stage to watch it twice too.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Dec 2017)

Looks good. Now to decide where to watch it from...


----------



## Joffey (6 Dec 2017)

Stage 3 passes right past my front door 

I'm having a BBQ in the front garden for it - I can't bloody wait!!!


----------



## DCLane (6 Dec 2017)

Joffey said:


> Stage 3 passes right past my front door
> 
> I'm having a BBQ in the front garden for it - I can't bloody wait!!!



CC bar-be-que get-together provided by @Joffey ? Thanks


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Dec 2017)

Ace! It's coming through Penistone again! 

So I get the fun of hearing them rename Cheese bottom to Thurgoland Bank again!


----------



## Venod (6 Dec 2017)

Its coming through Pontefract hope they get the roads sorted, further along the route, Old Pool Bank is a good climb for us mere mortals probably nothing for the pro's.

Is there a GPS file of the routes anywhere ?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Dec 2017)

Afnug said:


> Its coming through Pontefract hope they get the roads sorted, further along the route, Old Pool Bank is a good climb for us mere mortals probably nothing for the pro's.
> 
> Is there a GPS file of the routes anywhere ?



I'll tell you where Cheese Bottom is for a fiver


----------



## Venod (6 Dec 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I'll tell you where Cheese Bottom is for a fiver



Sounds like my bum after a 100+ effort.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2017)

Afnug said:


> Its coming through Pontefract hope they get the roads sorted, further along the route, Old Pool Bank is a good climb for us mere mortals probably nothing for the pro's.
> 
> Is there a GPS file of the routes anywhere ?



Yes, through Ackworth, so some nice buildings there for the 'helicopter cameras
And, previously, Hooton Pagnall will look damned fine!!!

However, they'll have to keep going through South Elmsall, & Airedale!!

Apologies for naughty word


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Dec 2017)

Sometimes, and i hate to admit this, i don't get northern jokes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Sometimes, and i hate to admit this, i don't get northern jokes.


South Elmsall has a slightly unsavoury image, as does Airedale (an estate in Castleford, not the 'valley of the -River-Aire)
Granted, the overwhelming population are probably fine, but like Liverpool, with its 'Scallys', it has an image problem

Hooton Pagnell is like a Cotswolds village transferred to the South Yorkshire coalfields area
Eg, from my files
(with my old Discovery, in a couple)












http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/539257
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1715377


----------



## Venod (7 Dec 2017)

I once snapped a rear derailleur cable at Hooton, I managed to jam it on the 17t sprocket for the ride home, Elmsall high street left, isn't the easiest of climbs in 34/17.

https://www.strava.com/segments/1397210?filter=overall


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2017)

Afnug said:


> I once snapped a rear derailleur cable at Hooton, I managed to jam it on the 17t sprocket for the ride home, Elmsall high street left, isn't the easiest of climbs in 34/17.



No, it isn't!
Could have been worse, it could have been a ride to Otley, & a climb back up East Chevin.............


----------



## Venod (7 Dec 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> climb back up East Chevin



I think that would have been a walk, just looked up my best time up there 5 mins behind KOM but well within in the top half of the results, its a good climb but too much traffic nowadays.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Dec 2017)

Does anyone know if there's much of an opportunity to hammer after the riders while the road is still closed?

There was after Le Tour, but I suspect there will be pressure to reopen the roads sooner after the Tour de Yorkshire riders pass.

The bit I'm interested in is Leyburn to Bedale, because it passes my static caravan.

I'm hoping I might get the five or six miles to Bedale before being swept aside by motor traffic.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Does anyone know if there's much of an opportunity to hammer after the riders while the road is still closed?
> 
> There was after Le Tour, but I suspect there will be pressure to reopen the roads sooner after the Tour de Yorkshire riders pass.
> 
> ...



When it passed near here quite a few cyclists tagged on after the caravan had gone through, ranging from a handful of very serious looking racing snakes in full club / team kit to a rather larger lad on his MTB. They got quite a cheer going down Main Street too. 

I'd guess most motorists would be avoiding the area as the closures are widely promoted so you'd probably be fine for a few miles?


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Dec 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> When it passed near here quite a few cyclists tagged on after the caravan had gone through, ranging from a handful of very serious looking racing snakes in full club / team kit to a rather larger lad on his MTB. They got quite a cheer going down Main Street too.
> 
> I'd guess most motorists would be avoiding the area as the closures are widely promoted so you'd probably be fine for a few miles?



Yes, that's what I was hoping.

A chance to ride the route on closed roads was promoted in pre-publicity for the Tour.

I shall keep an eye out, but I don't think that formal invitation is being made for the Tour de Yorkshire.

Which rather suggests to me the roads will be re-opened sooner rather than later.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Dec 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> When it passed near here quite a few cyclists tagged on after the caravan had gone through, ranging from a handful of very serious looking racing snakes in full club / team kit to a rather larger lad on his MTB. They got quite a cheer going down Main Street too.



I did that, when the Olympic Torch relay was on
Granted yes, I was going to watch it myself, & was allowed onto the 'Road Closed' section (at Ackworth)
The jovial/good natured cheering was warmly welcomed, & a few children were 'high-fived'

Likewise, everytime I've rode out to watch the Tour de Yorkshire (or the T de F, when it started in Leeds), was fun, riding on the traffic-free roads, but well in advance of the accompanying escorts

*As An Aside*
This was the main Wakefield - Doncaster road, just on the South Elmsall/Doncaster side of Ackworth, after the Olympic torch passed through
Buses, trucks, even Ambulances were having problems


----------



## Matthew_Ryder (9 Feb 2018)

I’ll be competing - can’t wait!


----------



## ozboz (9 Feb 2018)

End of Stage 1 nice and handy , GF's Dad lives in Thorne , near Donny, may well have some of that !


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2018)

Matthew_Ryder said:


> I’ll be competing - can’t wait!



who do you ride for


----------



## Soltydog (8 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Wish they would plan it for my days off  Day 1 it comes within 3 miles of home, luckily I'm on a late shift, so I'll get to see the race before work, If I cycle to Sigglesthorne, only about 6 miles I'll get to see them twice
> 
> I'm off work for the final day, so will drive over to my parents near Halifax & ride out to watch at some point en-route.



That's my plans scuppered  Late start on day 1. Starting from Beverley at 2pm & I need to leave home for work shortly after that, so doubt I'll get to see them pass by now.

Planning on going over to West Yorkshire on final day though. Anyone else planning on watching the final day around Haworth then riding over to Otley?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2018)

I'm not riding the sportive this year after all so I will go out on the Sunday to watch the peloton go by. I might just take the easy option and watch them ascend the Keighley Rd out of Hebden Bridge. If the weather is nice though (and I feel more energetic), I might ride over to Goose Eye instead and stand towards the top of the nasty ramp out of the village.


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2018)

Mens Start List
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-yorkshire/2018/startlist

Tom Pidcock riding for GB - interesting to see how he goes in a senior stage race


----------



## roadrash (2 May 2018)

is anyone planning on being at the finish line in leeds


----------



## brommers (2 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> is anyone planning on being at the finish line in leeds


Mark Cavendish


----------



## roadrash (2 May 2018)

@brommers if he has better luck than hes been having lately, then he may do


----------



## brommers (3 May 2018)

Men's and women's races both live on ITV4, starting soon.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2018)

There is a chance that I will have time to cycle to Ilkley tomorrow to watch the finish of the women's race on the Cow & Calf climb. Even if I do go for that, I will have to leave before the men's race.

It looks like I might be walking up to Pecket Well (above Hebden Bridge) to watch the Men's race go by on Sunday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2018)

@DCLane
Is young Womersley a 'thorper too. like his granddad??


A rider I know is in it this year....1
Well, to be honest, I only met her last year, but I've known the family for almost 30 years
Sophie Thackray ('Torelli Brother' team)
Dad (Robert), uncle (Richard) were both stalwarts of the National Junior, then Senior Cyclo-Cross squads, & both rode at Roundhay Park, in 1992, when Roger Hammond took the 'Rainbow'
Phil & Norah (grandparents) are still very involved in organising CX races in Yorkshire

I'll have to find out if Robert was at the start, & thus maybe spoke with Hammond, that is if he was the DS that Dimension Data sent over?

1 It was two riders last year, as one was my daughters PE Tutor, riding for Sunsport Velo (as was Sophie)


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 May 2018)

Good to see Mike Cuming in the break. Local lad to me and a thoroughly nice guy. His dad was handy road man back in the day winning the Tour of Ireland. Still races today for the Graham Weigh team in LVRC and TLI races around here.


----------



## DCLane (4 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @DCLane
> Is young Womersley a 'thorper too. like his granddad??



No, unfortunately, although we see him from time to time.

My son's been at training sessions with Tom Pidcock and his younger brother however and we've a club member with the Euskatel team as support this weekend.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> There is a chance that I will have time to cycle to Ilkley tomorrow to watch the finish of the women's race on the Cow & Calf climb. Even if I do go for that, I will have to leave before the men's race.


I DID go ... There was a great crowd for the women's race at lunchtime. I imagine that the crowds for the arrival of the men's race in the evening must have been huge!











I might post later about some of the things I saw and heard. 

I'm soon going off to Thirsk with my cousin to watch the race pass through there. The Scarborough finish is a bit too far away for us and Sutton Bank is too hard to get to. (He is getting up at 04:30 tomorrow to go off and do the sportive so doesn't want to ride today or spend all day driving and getting back late.)


----------



## Venod (5 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Sutton Bank is too hard to get to.



Coming out of Thirsk take a left to Felixkirk then on to Boltby then up Sneck Yate Bank and right to the Top of Sutton bank, maybe a bit busy though.

Check out Sneck Yate Bank for when you go back and ride it.


----------



## Venod (5 May 2018)

From today's Yorkshire Cycling Sales on FaceBook.

*‎Harry Tanfield‎ to Yorkshire Cycling Sales*
22 mins · 

TDY Long Sleeve Blue Jersey Official ASO
£999
Dishforth
RARE chance to own a piece of history right here. First English, ( + Yorkshire man) to win a stage of TDY. Grab an ABSOLUTE bargain right there


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2018)

Afnug said:


> Coming out of Thirsk take a left to Felixkirk then on to Boltby then up Sneck Yate Bank and right to the Top of Sutton bank, maybe a bit busy though.
> 
> Check out Sneck Yate Bank for when you go back and ride it.


We didn't get to see the race today We were a bit late setting off but thought that we would make up the time on the M62. Unfortunately, we found police blocking the slip road at Milnrow. It was due to a lorry fire.

By the time we got to Leeds it was clear that the only way we could have been sure to get ahead of the peloton would have been to go to Scarborough but we had already ruled that out.

We went to a bike shop in Leeds instead and then did a scenic drive back.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 May 2018)

I watched the roll out on television before nipping up to the entrance to my static caravan's park to see the race pass live.

There must have been a couple of hundred people up there, not bad for the middle of nowhere.

Photography, particularly sports photography, isn't my thing, so I was quite pleased to get an image - even if a bit blurred - of the breakaway.






Astana at the head of the peloton - pleased to get the chopper in.






(Most) of Astana again.






Further down the peloton.






A better shot of the chopper in exchange for a poorer shot of the riders.

I've no idea how to deal with the sunshine, just leave the camera on 'auto', point and shoot.






Getting further down the peloton.











The start of the support caravan. 






A little while after the race had passed I rode the few miles into Bedale.

I was surprised at the amount of banners and bunting, and a couple of the villages had fairs, live entertainment and the like.

Barbies were being held in front gardens, and it looked like a road club had put up a small stand with two bikes on turbo trainers for visitors to try.

That was all within about four miles, so quite some turnout if repeated over the length of the stage.


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2018)

are any other cyclechatters going to the finish in leeds today


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2018)

Just managed to get the cyclechat jersey on camera behind Paul sherwin being filmed


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2018)

I watched the riders at Pecket Well, half way up the climb from Hebden Bridge The peloton were going at just a steady pace but a couple of riders already seemed to be struggling. If so, then they are going to have a VERY bad day!

Tip for the day: If you take a compact digital camera to a bike race, don't spend 10 minutes looking for the photos on your phone when you get back!


----------



## Venod (6 May 2018)

Sat in miiinium square watching the big screen and listening to band singing Mustang Sally with Yorkshire themed chorus.


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2018)

I’m just round the corner from you near the finish line


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2018)

Abandoned plans to ride out to Black Hill Road to watch the sprint / climb, and currently streaming to coverage in the garden.
I've just texted the two lads I sometimes go cycling with to ask when we're putting a ride up Park Rash together...
No replies yet.


----------



## Venod (6 May 2018)

Spotted at finish TDY @roadrash


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I've just texted the two lads I sometimes go cycling with to ask when we're putting a ride up Park Rash together...
> No replies yet.



Responses in so far - 100% "never"


----------



## Venod (6 May 2018)

Some non cycling pics from today, Policeman, "Didn't I see some of your riders speeding" answer "No mate ,I think its a case of mistaken identity"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2018)

Anyone seen the BBC Look North (Yks) tweet with the Astana car wiping out the traffic bollard and narrowly missing the fleeing marshall with the flag???


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Anyone seen the BBC Look North (Yks) tweet with the Astana car wiping out the traffic bollard and narrowly missing the fleeing marshall with the flag???



Near miss for Tour de Yorkshire volunteer - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-44025685


----------



## Julia9054 (6 May 2018)

Cycled to Masham and lugged about for a couple of hours there. Watched the race on the big screen in the market square, ate pizza and ice cream, watched the race come through and then cycled back feeling all inspired! A great day out.
Now nursing some rather uneven sunburn!


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2018)

brilliant day at leeds today , @Afnug took my photo near the finish line(just managed to hold my gut in ) had a chat with chris boardman and david millar after they finished filming, bloody hot it was too


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Near miss for Tour de Yorkshire volunteer - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-44025685



Not a good day for the cars. I'm told the lead cars failed to turn left in Penistone and had to do a quick about face before the peleton arrived.


----------



## DRM (6 May 2018)

We managed to get at the barrier about 200m past the finish line, saw all the riders come in, poor Harry Tanfield looked absolutely spent, it was red hot, a great day, I also managed to see the women go past at Airedale in Castleford, on Friday, then rode the route up to Garforth, but went back down to Kippax to see the men come through.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I watched the riders at Pecket Well, half way up the climb from Hebden Bridge The peloton were going at just a steady pace but a couple of riders already seemed to be struggling. If so, then they are going to have a VERY bad day!
> 
> *Tip for the day: If you take a compact digital camera to a bike race, don't spend 10 minutes looking for the photos on your phone when you get back!*


Bonus tip: Please don't do it again several hours later!


----------



## DRM (6 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Bonus tip: Please don't do it again several hours later!



To quote Homer Simpson D'oh


----------



## brommers (7 May 2018)

Apparently, an estimated 2.6 million people attended over the 4 days! Wow!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2018)

Saw something on the news this morning about looking at a Vuelta start in Yorkshire.


----------



## DCLane (7 May 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Saw something on the news this morning about looking at a Vuelta start in Yorkshire.



This: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/44027869

It's been mentioned before, so is likely to happen at some point. As is the Tour starting again in Yorkshire.


----------



## Too Tyred (7 May 2018)

Just got back from a mini-break to Thirsk which was centred on seeing them pass through. Managed to get up Sutton Bank to see them pass, they still breezed past in seconds! Fantastic atmosphere, it was packed up there!!



PS: That's not my video, mine was useless I was too busy bouncing around haha.


----------



## Buddfox (7 May 2018)

What a great couple of days. Saw the race come through Thirsk on Saturday and Kirkby Malzeard on Sunday, where they put on quite a party. Seemed that the whole village was out!


----------



## DRM (7 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> This: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/44027869
> 
> It's been mentioned before, so is likely to happen at some point. As is the Tour starting again in Yorkshire.



It's been a brilliant 4 days racing, can't wait for next year, and the world championships, as for the Vuelta, bring it on!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2018)

I'd congratulate Yorkshire if it wasn't for the fact that Yorkshire is always in a state of permanent self-congratulation anyway.... As good as the Astana driving was bad!


----------

